# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Win2003 и Counter Strike

## Valior

В этой винде не могу запустить игру. Вообще никаких признаков запуска нету,  может кто знает как решить проблему?

Windows 2003 Server R2 SP2

----------


## Valior

Никто не сталкивался с проблемой? Выскакивает черный экран и сбрасывает. Помогите плиз.

----------


## _Xardas_

Эмм...поставить винду новую...

----------


## Matthewinfig

Как и с любым другим предметом обихода, стоимость на кальяны невероятно разнится. 
Существуют дешевые , но не очень качественные модели, «дешевые и сердитые» – доступные и очень практичные и разумеется эксклюзивные 
– из дорогих материалов с обильной детализацией. Но независимо от того , сколько Вы готовы потратить на кальян, 
лучше все же не приобретать дешевые Китайские модели, потому что они не доставят нужного удовольствия как в курительных свойствах, 
эстетических так и просто на просто могут быть не безопасны. Простыми словами – одно разочарование. 
Лучше накопить и купить качественный кальян и использовать его несколько лет , чем выкидывать деньги на ветер и кальян после недолгого потребления. 
Поэтому при выборе кальяна обратите внимание как минимум на внешний вид – он не должен быть поврежден, 
все элементы при сборке должны плотно прилегать друг к другу, для создания герметичности. 
Но,где купить кальян в Хабаровске?Покупка должна быть осмысленной и желательно бюджетной. 

Major 394f1e7

----------

